# Help! Spouse visa rejected!



## salsid123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all, I am in really difficult position as my wife's visa has been rejected. We applied in early Jan and it took more then 2.5 months to even respond, and they refused! 

Facts: 
- My wife and I got married in Sept 2012 in Karachi Pakistan. My wife is a holder of Pakistani passport and I am currently on an ILR we submitted our application for her to join me in early Jan 2013. The application was submitted from Karachi, Pakistan. 
- I submitted 4 months payslips and 4 months bank statements as well as an employers letter that confirmed my salary (which was well in excess of minimum requirement). I was not able to submit payslips and bank statements for December 2012 as they had not yet been issued/provided to me at the time the application was made. The employers letter unfortunately did not confirm for how long I had been on this salary. I also submitted my P60 from 2012 which showed that I had clearly been paid a gross salary that was in excess of minimum requirements over the 12 months of the P60 period. 
- This week my wife received a refusal letter. It states that because I didn't submit 6 weeks of payslips and bank statements, we have been refused and have the right of appeal. 
- I can easily provide the 6 months of statements and slips that they need. 

We are looking to appeal but are really worried about the time scale? Some people are saying that appeal takes 6 months at least!! Also I have seen that the appeal first goes to ECM who can overturn the decision. If this is the case, then I think the ECM should really overturn it as I can provide the documents required and can address the refusal points. 

I wanted to know what my chances are for the ECM to overturn the decision, as i think it is a very straightforward case. Does the ECM usually overturn decisions? If so, how long do they usually take for Pakistan cases if anyone has any experience? 

I would really appreciate the help as I am pulling my hair out right now!


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am sure this is a very difficult time for you and I am sorry about your news 
Can I ask though why you only provided 4 months of payslips and bank statements???
The rules state very clearly that if you are applying under cat A you should provide 6 months worth....
That said if this is all you were rejected on I am sure an appeal with the correct documents will be successful. However the wait for the decision to be over turned will be at least months I am sure...


----------



## salsid123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi cc9

I wasn't aware I required 6 months. The accompanying guidance to the spouse form DID NOT specify how many months were required. Even on the UKBA website, the main pages didn't specify how many months were required. 

I am fairly sure that an appeal judge will definately overturn this stupid decision, as my P60 and employers letter clearly showed my salary as well. However I was hoping that it never goes to the judge and gets over turned by ECM. What are the chances of ECM overturning? and how long would i take

many thanks for quick reply!


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes the ECM may over turn the decision but how long this process can take is anyone's guess. It seems as if 6 months is the typical time frame given for ECM review 
At least you know that the reasons for your refusal are easily corrected and your appeal should be successful. Just sit back and wait its all you can do now , good luck


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You have no grounds for appeal. You didn't obey the rules (six months of payslips and bank statements) therefore the decision was correct and won't be overturned. You should apply again, this time with all the statements and other required documents.


----------

